# WSM or Offset firebox smoker



## nysmokes (Jun 1, 2009)

I currently have a ECB electric smoker. I want to go to a charcoal smoker at somepoint (I have a Weber Kettle that I am learning on). 

We often have family and small parties (20-25), so would an off-set smoker be too big for what I am doing. At most I would probably do 2-3 racks of ribs and a pork butt for a party. I also would have the gas grill going for the kids - throwing dogs & burgers on.

So, would it make most sense to get the WSM (or any recommendations you guys have) since I dont smoke a lot of food? 

Thanks


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 1, 2009)

WSM, little to no mods, easy to operate, butt i have both and like them both.


----------



## smokin' dick (Jun 1, 2009)

Really it depends on what you like. I have a WSM and an inexpensive off-set, A Silver smoker with the all the mods. New WSM $300. My off-set, purchase price plus mod costs about $300.  The WSM is a set and forget smoker and is very frugal with fuel, great for long cooks. Ribs don't quite fit though but a rib rack will make that easier or just cut the ribs in half. The offset will easily use three times the fuel of the WSM, but the ribs can lay flat so are easy to sauce or spray. Plus it looks so much cooler.

Here is the off-set



and the WSM with one of his little buddies



Good luck with your decision, and if you are like most of us, one smoker will just not do!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 1, 2009)

I am going to buy a WSM.  I have a horizontal (Brinkmann Pittmaster Deluxe) and a vertical with side firebox (New Braunfels Bandera-Old model 97).  Found new WSM for 220 plus free shipping.  Going to jump on it.

http://www.weber-grills.us/1-509234-...kerSmoker.html


----------



## killbuck (Jun 1, 2009)

Your party size sounds like the great majority of mine are. I have a gasser I use just as you do mainly for the kids. Then I have the WSM, but when I got mine it was called the Bullit, along with a Weber OTG and a Brinkman SnP w/ SFB. Sometimes I have most of them going at the same time, with a neighbors help, for our partys when more show up than expected. 

Last Xmas I went out and bought my own present. A GOSM. I've used it more in the last 6 weeks than any of the others except the OTG. Now I'm more than prepared for what ever comes around.


----------

